
Show HN: We Built an AppStore for TestFlight Apps - shashanoid
https://testflight.live/
======
ThePowerOfFuet
Note that these apps won't have gone through the App Store review process
which verifies they're not malicious or are accessing things they shouldn't be
accessing.

------
debdut
Submit Your Apps here
[https://shashwat988522.typeform.com/to/vUK59PFC](https://shashwat988522.typeform.com/to/vUK59PFC)

